# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  New Mandola on the way

## dwhitty

Starting to get slightly excited, as I jut received an e mail from Glen Reid (Burks falls, Ontario Canada), to let me know that my commission for one of his Mandolas is completed, and has turned out wonderfully.

18 inch scale
Eastern Spruce top
Black Cherry Back/sides
Upgraded to a nice gold cast tailpiece
Upgraded to priemium Gold Schallers

IMHO ...certainly a unique looking instrument. I DID take time to contact a few people listed on his website who are owners of these instruments...and have had some great reviews.
  I suspect it will fit in nicely between my long neck Zouk (Abnett) and my Davy Stuart Mandolin.
  I am attaching his stock photo (without the upgrade...but will happily post a pic of the real deal ...once it arrives.

                                               Dale

----------


## Bob Wiegers

wow, that's a beauty.

----------


## Keith Erickson

WOW!!!!  What a beauty of a mandola  :Cool:

----------


## steve V. johnson

Dale, Contrats and thanks!

Ried makes very interesting shapes, a whole array of instruments, too.

I'm impressed too with the pic of him (and his buddies) playing with Grit Laskin!

Thanks!

stv

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Looks beautiful...

----------


## dulcillini

dwhitty:

You are going to love it.  I enjoy my mandola more each day.

Mike

----------

